# Rest in Peace, Amy



## Marty (Apr 15, 2013)

A week ago today, April 8th at 7:00 PM, my sweet German Shepherd Amy died. She was the picture of health and everything was fine and normal all day. Nothing seemed wrong. She was sitting in the yard with her ball and when she saw Mr. Retirement coming through the yard she got up to bring the ball to him to invite him to play like she always does. As she got up, she fell back over and was gone instantly. I looked outside to see him under the tree petting her and asked what on earth they were doing laying on the ground together. And he looked back at me and told me "she's gone"..........I tried CPR for the longest time and could not bring her back no matter what. We both then laid on the ground with her in disbelief. We couldn't move, we were in such shock. The day before we had a cook out and as always, she was the star playing with my little grandbaby. Amy had a check up right before Christmas and was in very good health. She had an appointment for her vaccinations this week.

Amy never met a stranger and thought anyone that came here, came to play with her. She greeted everyone with her ball. We used to joke around and say she'd let home invaders in the house as long as they'd play with her. She was very safe for my grandbaby and followed her everywhere as soon as she learned to walk.

I can't tell you how bad we are taking this. Amy was my daughter, my best friend, my confidant, my shadow.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 15, 2013)

Awwwwww sorry for your loss. Lost.my German shepherd jet 10 years ago. Feels like yesterday. Hugs to you. Post a photo of your special "heart dog" when you can. I would love to see her smiling face. Has she sent you a sign yet? Sometimes they do. Thanks to you for sharing and reminding us always to love and appreciate life


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 15, 2013)

Marty,

I don't get on here very much anymore.....but I always enjoyed your stories and adventures with Amy. I was shocked to read this, and heartbroken. I can still picture her sitting there in a pink t-shirt with a floppy ear, and a big puppy grin on her face. I am so sorry you had yet another loss in your life, I know Amy played a big part in helping you and she was a family member and not "just" a pet.

Thinking of you, wishing you all the best. Hugs......


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know Amy was a very special part of your family.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so very sorry Marty ((many hugs))


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2013)

Marty, I am very sorry!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh Marty, I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 15, 2013)

Marty, I'm so sorry you lost Amy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 15, 2013)

So sorry, my heart hurts fro you.


----------



## candycar (Apr 15, 2013)

Aww Marty, I'm so sorry . (((HUGS)))


----------



## little lady (Apr 15, 2013)

((HUGS))


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 15, 2013)

Marty, I am so so sorry.

I hate to ask, but did you have a vet do a necropsy? Last year,It was Amy that had the sudden bouts of pain that went away as quickly as it came, wasn't it? Please don't take it offensively, it is just so sad for you to have to deal with this, I didn't know if you were seeking out answers. I am so sorry.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh no. I am so sorry Marty. That must have been a complete shock for your family. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry Marty, sending hugs. It's never easy to say good-bye to our four legged friends!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.

Godspeed, Amy....

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2013)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## bonloubri (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh Marty, I am so sorry to read about Amy. I always read your stories about her and I know how much she was loved. Hugs


----------



## anoki (Apr 15, 2013)

Sooo very sorry Marty....you've been in my thoughts a lot over the past week....

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 15, 2013)

I had to leave my computer and come back to this later when I read it this morning, it just made me so sad for you I couldn't think of a thing to say. How traumatic that must have been. I am so so sorry you lost Amy. ((((Hugs)))) to you and your family.


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your sweet Amy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 15, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, Marty. Sending you and your husband my deep sympathy.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss Marty. Amy was a very special girl, and we will all miss your stories about her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost her. She was so loved.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 15, 2013)

I am so, so sorry for your loss, Marty...


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh Marty NO!!!



I am sooo sorry. This is heartbreaking news.

It seems we were all just a part of your hunt for a new companion. I so enjoyed watching Amy grow up but mostly seeing how much she helped you.

It's just not fair, she was not here long enough. Please accept my condolences. I'm so sorry your heart is broken once again {{{{{{{{Big hugs}}}}}}}} for you my friend, I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh I'm so very sorry that you lost your beloved Amy, she was such a special girl.

My heartfelt sympathies to you both. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry to read of your loss Marty--reading your story brought tears to my eyes. I haven't been around the forums long enough to have known Amy well, but she sounds like she was a very special girl who had a wonderful, though too short, life with you.

{{BIG HUGS}}


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 16, 2013)

Marty & family,

I am so terribly sorry for your loss of Amy. There seems to be so little that others can say or do right at this time.

Hopefully just knowing that we care will make it somewhat easier.

As a German Shepherd mom, I understand totally the way they worm their way into our constant

consiousness, are as close to our heart as any human member of the family. Velcroed to our sides

they become as much one with you as taking a breath.

We lost our special Bearboy 6 years 8 months and 7 days ago. He passed as your Amy did.

I thought they'd come get me with a butterfly net I was so shattered.

In retrospect as devoted as we were to each other I came to understand that for him, it was the

best way to go.

It was sudden and complete and he did not suffer one moment. I recognized that it would have

torn me completely to watch him in a lingering illness that would have robbed him of his joy

for life.

Hopefully in time your hearts will smile knowing what an incredibly happy fulfilled life Amy

had with you both as parents.

Take good care of you. {{HUGS}}


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 16, 2013)

Marty--I am so VERY sorry to read of this awful news. I know all of us 'longtimers' fondly remember 'going along' with you on your search for her, and the joy when you found her!

I have had many beloved dogs in my numerous years,and know ONLY too well that it NEVER gets easier to lose a dearly-loved canine friend and family member, especially the few that become 'extra-special',as Amy was. Please know that my heart and tears are with you all at this very painful time.

With {{{{hugs}}}}...

Margo


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Apr 16, 2013)

Marty, so sorry to hear this. I also remember when you got her and always enjoyed your stories and adventures. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Angie


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 16, 2013)

So sorry!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 18, 2013)

Marty, I am so sorry. When I first saw pictures of Amy she was at the used tack store you had and was looking like such a great helper. I know it hurts.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 18, 2013)

Marty I'm so sorry ...I know she was a very loved part of your family...no words can help I know ...sounds like she passed quickly and doing something she loved


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Apr 19, 2013)

Marty...just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear this. You are such a good Mom..Amy could'nt have done better.


----------



## Charlene (Apr 21, 2013)

oh, marty! this was so shocking to read! i'm so very sorry for your loss. i, too, remember amy as a puppy. my heart aches for you.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 21, 2013)

Marty, so sorry you lost your sweet Amy. My heart breaks for you, it hurts so much to loose a member of your family. She will always be with you in your heart and one day you will meet her again over the "Rainbow Bridge"!


----------

